# Wow, finally!



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Look at these amazing pics of Luna!  I really hope you guys can now see why I wanted this girl so badly in the store! My camera finally decided to cooperate with me, figured it out (took me a year and a half though. Seriously) and this is the result! Please enjoy my little girl.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Aw, what a sweetie.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

She is! Haha, she's nuts too. And spunky. And hilarious. I think she's so pretty and cute! And honestly, more than a week in a cup, she was dying... I am so glad I saved her, she's so cute!  I love the first pic and the other pic with the flake in her mouth.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Here are a few more I just took that I liked.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

She's adorable!! Love the sand on the bottom. Looks so nice and smooth!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

She's the bestest lil betta!  And I'm loving the sand, it looks really good.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

SO adorable! I love the pics where she looks like she's staring down the sand! So funny!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, I know! You should have seen her when I first put her in the tank! She swam down and was just staring down at the sand. Then she went down and sniffled like "hmmm... what's this stuff?" haha. She's such an adorable fishy.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love the girl fishies. They are adorable! I wish I had more than one female.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

IKR!  I really want another girl, preferably a DBT. But HM would be wonderful too! Someday I'll start a sorority, maybe 4 girls in a 10 gallon.  Sounds like fun! And the girls just rule!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks! Finally my camera works for me, and despite Luna's amazing ability to know EXACTLY when I am going to hit the button, (and zooms away really quickly) I got some nice shots.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

D'aww. She's adorable. I want a little girl betta... And I love her Spongebob home. The sand is really nice too. Is it easier or harder than gravel to clean?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

1) I know! She's the cutest lil stinker ever.  2) It was either the spongebob home or a creepy alien skull cave thing. I decided to go for spongebob because it's not creepy and I love spongebob! Haha. 3) My dad actually got me the sand today at Petco while I was getting braces on. Ew, braces are awful! But I just told him what I wanted and he got it for me! 4) I have no idea... I should probably ask about that?  I have a net that I'll probably use to scoop at debris and things.  I just love how it looks in my tank!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree, it looks really nice! And I have a friend who recently had braces put on - she could definitely attest to how painful it is.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks! I definitely like how it looks! And Luna loves it. She likes sniffling for snacks, haha. And argh, it hurts! 13 year old's shouldn't have to deal with pain like this! Owwy! Grrrr...


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

If it's any consulation, I had to have two teeth drilled recently and couldn't open my jaw all the way for like two days :/ not as bad as braces, tho.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, I got that beat! Had to have 4 wisdom teeth pulled 8 months ago, couldn't open my mouth much for 5 days!  I lived off of scrambled eggs and yogurt. I was tougher than my brothers though! They didn't eat anything for 3 days, I was eating like 2 hours after my surgery! Hey, I was hungry and nobody was gonna stop me.  Thank goodness I'm so skinny, I didn't have any weight to lose! Haha. Drills scare me BTW. I hate the sound...


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Me tooo. I had 2 root canals done too. Those actually weren"t too bad; the novicane shot was the worst part. And i have an aquaintence who has to get her wisdom teeth out <__< she's pretty obsessed with it.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I hated it, glad that surgery is over! Ew, root canals.  I was totally knocked out for my surgery, when I came too I was trying to talk to my parents, ended up spelling everything out in sign language because there was so much gauze and so many tubes in my mouth I couldn't talk! I talked so much too, lessened the soreness.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

did you sign anything crazy, like david after dentist or the unicorn girl? And I fear for how my aquaintence is going to wake up... and I feel very, very sorry for her mom.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

She's SO ADORABLE!!! EEeeeee!
Great photos, nice and clear and captured her well.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, I had a dream about me and my brothers when I was under, I was trying to explain it, haha!  Hard to do though. Boring dream, just one of those rooms of nothing but white. No floor, or ceiling or walls. Just white. And my bro's were there! 
Thanks Denali! I'm so glad I finally captured some decent and clear shots of her! She is pretty.  I'm glad you think she's adorable.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Her adorableness is a simple fact. Not even open to discussion xD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, wow! That's so nice! Hehehe. That made me laugh!  She's so stinkin cute! I'm so glad I saved her. Took loads of convincing (even cried on the phone begging) but now she's all mine!  Hmmmm, what's she doing right now...? Ah yes, lounging on her green silk plant. The usual.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't wait to get a female betta. I need to make space in my room, tho  I have a little nook that I *may* be able to clear out and set some shelves up in. Summer project


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Cool! How many bettas do you have now?  And definitely get a girl! What they lack in fin length they more than make up for in spunk, personality and adorableness. And no, I don't think that's a word... but too bad.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

You MADE it a word, haha. I have three, and that's all I have room for on top of my desk. I love having them to keep me company. But, fish nook. Summer project, definitely.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yup. It's a word now because I said it. And oooh, 3 bettas! Did you made a thread about them yet? With pics??  We are pic crazy here!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I did, in the picture forum... not too many people commented on it.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmph! I will! LOL. Let me go find it.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Shouldn't be too far back, I hope.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, got it! Pretty fishes!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you  my Petco has some amazing bettas, and they take fairly good care of them too.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

My Petco has nice fish too, but I'm at my limit!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Sadly, so am I. One day when I'm rich and famous...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

*Update on Butterfly*

Figured I'd post some pics of Butt on here too, while I'm on. He tore his tail 1.5 months ago. The first pics are him now, and the last one was him 02/11/11.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG, he's gorgeous! Such fluffy fins... lol I have very weird ways of putting things.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, we say that all of the time! Ugh, he used to be so AMAZING!!! But then he was really badly torn up by the cursed filter... but he's healing well!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup, I bet they are. Zekie's fins have grown A LOT compared to when I first got him, and they weren't even ripped or anything.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

It's amazing what a lil TLC, clean water and nice care will do for a betta!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree  They're such hardy little things, too. Especially considering that a lot of fish are very delicate.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Definitely!  I had 2 bettas live 1 year each in their own 1 gallon bowls. Then I got a 1 gallon tank with an airstone, and the lifespan for that betta doubled! Now my oldest betta I've had for 8 months, he's in a 1 gallon with an airstone... just a little more is really alot to them.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah! Something I've also wondered is if tap water quality effects them... I use a conditioner, of course, but there's other minerals and stuff in the water. I hope it doesn't effect them too much, cuz my area has HORRIBLE water.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Aww! Well, if you are really concerned, you can buy fresh spring water... but dechlorinator is pretty good at getting rid of most of the bad stuff. Still, it's better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I've kept them in it since January, so I don't think it's really an issue... and they all have 2.5 gals, so it would be a little pricy XD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

True daat! And if they've been in there for that long without problems or strange behavior, I'm sure they are fine.  And yay! I love my 2.5 gallon. I have the MiniBow, you??


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I have those rectangular ones that look like a typical 10 gal, only smaller. They're like $15 at petco and petsmart. I'll take a pic soon.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Ooooh, coolio!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

My entire setup, with all three tanks. Cuz I think it looks cool.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

WOW bettaluv hes looking FANTASTIC! did yo see lexi's updates?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks so much!  And I did, wooooow! Lexi looks absolutely amazing! She looked so rough at first, I was worried! But man, she is amazing now!  We rule at the healing. Hahaha! I'm glad you see his improvement! It's slow, but it's going!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

he looks like hes almost back to he white stage. yeh lexis looking so good now and shes blued out more lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know!  I really hope that comes in soon. Had a big scare with him yesterday, my dad cleaned his tank behind my back and didn't add dechlorinator! Always trying to help, my dad is the best! But I flipped out. But, he added bottled water and just to make sure, I did a partial water change with dechlorinator. Butterfly's already making a bubble nest!  I'm so glad Lexis's great now! She's so cute and pretty.


----------



## Schwarze1 (Mar 12, 2011)

I LOVE that Bikini Bottom setup you have for him


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you!  I want to put some marbles in a row outside of the spongebob house, to make it look like a walkway. And now the sand makes it look even more spongeboblike. Haha!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

What a lucky fishy, getting to live in a Spongebob-themed tank xD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, she knows it! She' so spunky and happy, I think she's grateful.  Haha! She's loving the sand, she keeps snuffling in it for food and stuff. But, when she mistakes a poo for a bloodworm, she gags and stops for a while...


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Hahaha, she knows it! She' so spunky and happy, I think she's grateful.  Haha! She's loving the sand, she keeps snuffling in it for food and stuff. But, when she mistakes a poo for a bloodworm, she gags and stops for a while...


 Oh, poor girl D:


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, I know! She's all like "ewwww! Gross! ew, ew, ew! I'm not doing that anymore. Mawm, give me some bloodworms to wash out this taste!" Haha.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

"Or, on second thought, just give me worms! C'mon, I'm being cute!"


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, she's always being cute! I just took some pics of Dumbo, I'm posting them in the pics section in 2 minutes! Check then.


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awww! I saw a female in my aquatic shop, theyre so cute! I really want another betta but my parents are too boring and selfish to let me :twisted:


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, awww! I'm sorry Ollie!  I had to beg for days and days before my mom let me get Luna. Bertie I got because I cleaned out a gross ole fridge, and I only got Dumbo because my cat was put to sleep and I was really upset. Butterfly was all me, but I had to convince my stepmom to let me get him! I can't even ask for any more or I will be in big trouble! My mom made me write a promise saying I wouldn't ask for anymore bettas unless one of mine died. Wah!


----------

